# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  sector Antenna

## KYROS

Quados 8 sector Antenna for 2.4 GHz

horizontal polarization antenna with 8 Quads and coverage angle of 70 deg. for -3 dB and 90 deg. for -6 dB for 2.4 GHz Wireless LAN Access Points.

----------


## mikemtb

veeeeeeeeeeeeeery nice.
λεπτομεριες?

----------


## thalexan

> Quados 8 sector Antenna for 2.4 GHz
> 
> horizontal polarization antenna with 8 Quads and coverage angle of 70 deg. for -3 dB and 90 deg. for -6 dB for 2.4 GHz Wireless LAN Access Points.


Array από quads;

----------


## socrates

Kyros δεν μου την γλυτώνεις... πάμε για δεύτερο workshop Omni & Sectors!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Οι πρώτες δοκιμές έδειξαν ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, σε σύγκριση με OMNI που ώμος υπερτερεί σε απολαβή, (πρόχειρη δοκιμή χωρίς κάθετη ρύθμιση).
Το ζητούμενο σε μια sector είναι η επιλεκτική γωνία ,και σε αυτό θέλει δεν θέλει τα πήγε καλά.

Λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής

----------


## KYROS

Συνέχεια λεπτομερειών κατασκευής

----------


## nikolas_350

Άψογος. Όταν με το καλό θα την κλείσεις σε κανένα κουτάκι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τρελάνεις κόσμο με την κατασκευή.
Προσοχή μόνο στο ότι η κεραία έχει οριζόντια πόλωση όπως όλα τα quad, σε αντίθεση με τα καθιερωμένα στην πλειοψηφία των access point του awmn που έχουν omni ή sector (οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός σχισμοκεραίες ).
Αν την τοποθετήσουμε οριζόντια για να διορθώσουμε την πόλωση θα χάσουμε το ωραίο της διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας και θα έχουμε πολύ στενή δέσμη οριζόντια και ανοιχτή κάθετα. 
Αν την βάλουμε ως ap θα πρέπει όλοι η πελάτες να διορθώσουν την πόλωση στα feeder ή στης grid.

----------


## KYROS

Η κεραία είναι κάθετης στήριξης οριζοντίου Εκπομπής quad ανοικτού τύπου.
Εκτός από το quad σχήμα η σύνδεση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τις απλές quad.
Δες καλύτερα τα επισυναπτόμενα αρχεία.
 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> *horizontal polarization* antenna with 8 Quads


Άρα συμφωνούμε ότι έχει οριζόντια πόλωση. Σε αυτό είπα να δώσει προσοχή όποιος την χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## KYROS

Έχει την ίδια εκπομπή όπως η κλασική sector
η κάπου κάνω λάθος.
 :: 

Επισυνάπτω και την μεθοδολογία σύνδεσης καθόδου

----------


## nikolas_350

Η πόλωση δεν έχει σχέση με τον τρόπο διάδοσης του σήματος στον χώρο (διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας) αλλά πως προσλαμβάνετε από τον απέναντι. 
Δυο κεραίες για να συνδεθούν πρέπει να έχουν παρόμοια πόλωση (κάθετη, οριζόντια ή κυκλική) αλλιώς το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλό.
Εάν προσπαθήσει κάποιος να συνδεθεί π.χ σε μια omni που έχει κάθετη πόλωση με αυτή τη κεραία, που όπως σωστά γράφεις είναι κάθετης στήριξης οριζοντίου *Εκπομπής* θα έχει διαφορά πόλωσης και εξαιρετικά χαμηλό σήμα.
Αυτό μόνο θέλησα να συμπληρώσω και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έκανα νύξη για τον τύπο, το τρόπο τροφοδοσίας της και το balun που έχει με το σχέδιο που πρόσθεσες τώρα. 

Φιλικά 
Νίκος

----------


## KYROS

::  
Ok επισυνάπτω την παρακάτω διεύθυνση 
από την οποία πήρα και εγώ τις πληροφορίες.
http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/vhf_ant.htm

----------


## nikolas_350

Ίδια προσέγγιση με ίδιο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας, διαφορετική φιλοσοφία με κάθετη πόλωση.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=269087

----------


## dti

Επειδή όλοι σχεδόν παίζουν με κατακόρυφη πόλωση, η χρήση της οριζόντιας πόλωσης για τα ap's στα 2.4 GHz είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση για λιγότερες παρεμβολές.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ σωστά.
Αρκεί


> Αν την βάλουμε ως ap θα πρέπει όλοι η πελάτες να διορθώσουν την πόλωση στα feeder ή στης grid.

----------


## KYROS

Ετοίμασα και μια κανονική sector vertical polarization για σύγκριση.

Πληροφορίες κατασκευής
http://yu1aw.ba-karlsruhe.de/AMOS%20eng.zip

----------


## acoul

Κύρο, διεκδικείς με διαφορά τα πρωτεία του μέγα μερακλή στην παρέα εδώ ... απόλαυση !!

----------


## KYROS

Sector συνέχεια

----------


## VFXCode

H κητρινη ειναι με την οριζοντια και η κοκκινη με την καθετη??

----------


## KYROS

Σωστά  ::

----------


## KYROS

Τελείωσε η απλή sector δοκιμές προσεχώς., αν και δεν περιμένω κάτι το εξαιρετικό εκτός της κατευθυντηκότητας η απολαβή θα είναι κατώτερη της omni

----------


## KYROS

Ok και η Quados 8 sector Antenna (με παίδεψε λίγο…. )

----------


## VFXCode

Αυτων οι γωνιες ειναι 180o???

----------


## KYROS

Πρακτικά Παίζουν από 90ο μέχρι 130ο με διαφορά κάποια db 
Τυπικά θεωρούνται 180ο αλλά είναι θεωρητικό

----------


## KYROS

ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ SECTOR ANTENNA 180ο


Η sector antenna είναι θεωρητικά 12dBi + έγινε προσπάθεια
να τυποποιηθεί για να είναι εφικτή η κατασκευή της και από
άτομα με ελάχιστη εμπειρία.
Τα υλικά βρίσκονται εύκολα στο εμπόριο και είναι τα κάτωθι.

1 κανάλι legran 50cm 8χ3.5cm (Το καπάκι κόβετε στα 47,5cm)
2 πλαϊνά καπάκια
2 στηρίγματα ιστού
2 ελατήρια 
50cm καλώδιο RG58
80cm καλώδιο μονόκλωνο 4Φ
6 πλαστικούς αποστάτες πλακέτας 3.5cm
1 connector N
8 περτσίνια 3mm 
1 αλουμινοταινία 8cm

----------


## chrome

Πολλά πολλά πολλά μπράβο. Και τώρα ομαδική παρασκευή στο workshop  ::

----------


## chrome

Η στεγανοποίηση πώς έγινε; Κόλλα πλαστικών ή σιλικόνη;

----------


## KYROS

Κόλα καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιείτε 2 συστατικών.

----------


## Asterix

Όπως πάντα ωραίος....κρίμα που δεν είμαι στην Αθήνα....
Αγόρασα http://www.interline.pl/html/modules...rod_id=svp2404 αυτή αλλά πολλύυυυ μεγάλη ρε παιδί μου...σχεδόν σαν της κινητής..

----------


## acoul

Τα σέβη μου, όλοι είμαστε έτη φωτός πίσω μπροστά σε τέτοιες ομορφιές !!!

----------


## chrome

Αυτό που μένει τώρα είναι να βελτιώσουμε τον τρόπο στήριξης ώστε να μπορούμε να της δίνουμε κλήση προς τα κάτω.
Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε Κυριάκο
Δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουμε κλήση προς τα κάτω, 
δεν είμαστε κινητή τηλεφωνεία.
Όλοι βρισκόμαστε σε κάποιο υψόμετρο (ταράτσα)
Αλλά όποιος θέλει να δόση κλήση προσθέτει ακομα
ένα Π στο πάνω στήριγμα ιστού.

----------


## socrates

ΙΜΗΟ πιστεύω ότι η ρυθμιζόμενη κλήση προς τα κάτω είναι βασικό προτέρημα των sector κεραιών έναντι των omni και αξίζει να υπάρχει σε μια ενδεχόμενη ιδιοκατασκευή.

----------


## chrome

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται, και μάλιστα δυνατότητα να παίρνει μεγάλη κλήση. Αυτό γιατί πολύ από εμάς τις χρησιμοποιούν ή θέλουν να τις χρησιμοποιησούν για να φωτίσουν-καλύψουν συγκεκριμένες περιοχές,πλατείες, από σχετικά μεγάλο ύψος για χρήση hotspot.

----------


## KYROS

Ok προσθήκη μηχανισμού κλίσης sector 3-13 ο
κατά απαίτηση του κοινού.
 ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

KYROS το επομενο λογικο βημα ειναι να ξηλοσουμε παλιους βηματικους και να κανουμε κατι αναλογο για SECTOR

που πηγες και το βρικες αυτο παλι!!!!!

----------


## KYROS

Ίσος βοηθήσει όποιους ενδιαφέρονται για την κατασκευή
της sector το παρακάτω tutorial
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907

----------


## KYROS

Έγινε μια αλλαγή στην επάνω βάση στήριξης, για 
πρακτικούς λόγους, και οικονομικούς.
Τοποθετήθηκε ένα ελατήριο το οποίο κρίνετε 
ικανό να σταθεροποιήσει την κεραία.

Επίσης ζητείτε στην αγορά σχετικό ελατήριο ανοξείδωτο,
όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## stelios111

> ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ SECTOR ANTENNA 180ο
> 
> 
> Η sector antenna είναι θεωρητικά 12dBi + έγινε προσπάθεια
> να τυποποιηθεί για να είναι εφικτή η κατασκευή της και από
> άτομα με ελάχιστη εμπειρία.
> Τα υλικά βρίσκονται εύκολα στο εμπόριο και είναι τα κάτωθι.
> 
> 1 κανάλι legran 50cm 8χ3.5cm (Το καπάκι κόβετε στα 47,5cm)
> ...


ΓΕΙΑ,
Μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις οδηγίες για αυτήν την κεραία??? 
Ευχαριστώ, 
το e-mail μου [email protected]

----------


## KYROS

εδώ
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907

----------


## stelios111

> εδώ
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## stelios111

Quados 8 sector Antenna for 2.4 GHz

horizontal polarization antenna with 8 Quads and coverage angle of 70 deg. for -3 dB and 90 deg. for -6 dB for 2.4 GHz Wireless LAN Access Points.
Μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις τις αποστάσεις του αλουμινίου από του μονόκλωνου σύρματος καθώς και την διάμετρο του σύρματος?? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. Όλες οι δημοσιεύσεις σου είναι καταπληκτικές !!!

----------


## TeslaCoil

Νομιζω πως αυτο θα σε βοηθησει

ιντερνετ tutorial
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907

awmn tytorial
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907

το tutorial λεει τα παντα απο διαστασεις

το λεει και ο Κυρο λιγο πιο πανω το λινκ  :: 

Καλη κατασκευη!!!  :: 

edit: νομιζα πως το ειχε παρει με τo INET  ::  τωρα το διορθωσα
καλο ειναι να κοιταμε τι επεκταση εχει , για να ξερουμε αν ειναι απο awmn ή απο inet
καλες γιορτες σε ολους!!!!

----------


## stelios111

> Νομιζω πως αυτο θα σε βοηθησει
> 
> ιντερνετ tutorial
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907
> 
> awmn tytorial
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907
> 
> το tutorial λεει τα παντα απο διαστασεις
> ...


Καλημέρα,
το πρόβλημα με αυτα τα λινκ που μου δίνετε είναι ότι δεν λειτουργούν  ::   ::  
Εχαριστώ. ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν μπαίνεις από inet βαλε .net μετά το http://www.awmn π.χ. "http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33907”

----------


## Gollum

ΚΥΡΟ πραγματικα ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ. Οπως ειπαν και αλλοι πριν απο μενα , νομιζω οτι ειναι "στολιδι" η sector!!!  ::  

Εχω μερικες αποριες (μπορει να φανουν καπως χαζες ή περιεργες) αλλα μην αρχισει κανεις και "βαραει"...χεχεχε  ::   ::  

Λοιπον καταρχην ειναι για 2,4GHZ ,σωστα?? Μπορει μελλοντικα να χρησιμοποιηθει και για 5GHz??? Θελει πολλες αλλαγες στην δομη της???

Επισης , σε περιπτωση που χρειαστουμε την βοηθεια σου (πρακτικη εννοω) που μπορουμε να σε βρουμε?? Συλλογο?? Καπου αλλου??
α)Ας πουμε, εγω εκει που γινεται η κολληση στο καλωδιο , δεν εχω το σταθερο χερι , με τιποτα , να κανω αυτην την κολληση!!! Ουτε σε 5 χρονια δε το πετυχαινω αυτο.χαχα  ::  (Μπορεις να ανεβασεις εδω περα μια καλη φωτο με ζουμ απο το σημειο της κολλησης στην οποια να φαινονται και οι 3 πυρηνες των καταλαηξεων των καλωδιων???)
β) Ή εκει που κανεις τις τρυπες στους πλαστικους αποστατες για να περασει μεσα απο αυτους το καθε στοιχειο της κεραιας, πως λυγισες τον χαλκο ετσι ωστε να εχε σωστο μηκος???  ::   ::  .
γ) Ή εκει που κανεις την κολληση στον κονεκτορα στην κατω βαση...το μπλενταζ γειωνει με την αλουμινοταινια???

Ποτε θα γινει workshop στον συλλογο να ερθουμε ολοι με τα συμπρακαλα μας να φτιαξουμε απο μια τετοια???  ::   ::  

Τελος επειδη διαβασα αρκετες φορες το τοπικ αυτο δεν εχω καταλαβει ενα πραγμα με το θεμα πολωσης και το θεμα της οριζοντιας ή καθετης εκπομπης. Αυτη η sector κανει για τα λινκ μας τελικα? Δηλαδη οταν ο απεναντι θα μας γυρισει μια κεραια πιατο-feeder θα εχει πρακτικη και σωστη αποδοση το ολο θεμα ή οχι τοσο καλη οσο με ομνη???

Σε ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν οι πιο πανω ερωτησεις μου ειναι κουραστικες  ::  . Απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω δυο-τρια πραγματα πριν μπω στην διαδικασια κατασκευης της...

ΥΓ LMR200 αντι για RG58 κανει??????

----------


## KYROS

1.	η sector είναι για 2.4 GHz 
2.	η sector είναι κάθετης πόλωσης
3.	οι κολλήσεις όντως είναι δύσκολες και κρίσιμες 
(ζητήστε βοήθεια από κάποιον σχετικό)
4.	το reflector (ανακλαστήρας αλουμίνιο-ταινία) θα ήταν καλύτερα να 
είναι σε επαφή με τον connector, χωρείς αυτό να είναι απαραίτητο.
5.	νομίζω πως στον σύλλογο υπάρχουν ακόμα υλικά σε kit επικοινωνήστε.
6.	καλώδιο μόνο RG58
7.	η κεραία αυτή μπορεί άνετα να συνδέσει και πελάτη σε κόμβο

----------


## Gollum

> 5.	νομίζω πως στον σύλλογο υπάρχουν ακόμα υλικά σε kit επικοινωνήστε.


αυτο μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος απο τον Συλλογο παρακαλω ???

----------


## chrome

Ναι υπάρχουν αρκετά έως πολλά.

----------


## panisxiros

Ειχα αγορασει πριν κανα χρονο περιπου 3 σεκτορ( http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... 21piro5bb4 ) ωστε να τις βαλω σε εναν απο τους κομβους μου.. για "ΑΡ"..αντι να βαλω μια ομνι..!!ειδα οτι ειναι "φτιαχτει"... χθες ειδα ποσο καλη κεραια ειναι μια σεκτορ.. με καλεσε στο κινητο ενας φιλος και μου ειπε πως ηταν βολτα στα Γιαννιτσα και εκανε δοκιμες και μπορεσε και συνδεθηκε στην σεκτορ2 που εχω στην Αλεξανδρεια..20χιλιομετρα αποσταση..!!Πηρε ιπ κανονικα..και φυσικα εβλεπε κανονικα ολους τους νομους που εχω ΒΒ..  ::  

Δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι τοσο καλες κεραιες..  ::

----------


## JB172

Γιώργο έχω ακριβώς την ίδια. Με τι ισχύ την έχεις;

----------

